# How do you clean your milking equipment?



## Bytheyard (Mar 6, 2015)

I have dairy sheep and this is my first season milking. I didn't know how to hand milk (although I gave it a shot). My sheep have very small teats so my husband made me a milker. I have been running warm soapy water through the lines and of course sanitizing the jars. Is there something else I should be doing? What's your method?


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

For easy cleaning, always run cold water through those hoses FIRST. When the white film disappears, then I use hot water with Dawn liquid, rinse well, and hang to dry. You can certainly use a sanitizing product--most livestock stores have an acid based cleaner. I just run my jars and lids through the dishwasher for hot water wash and drying.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

I hand milk, but my pails and filters all get a thorough rinse with cool water, then a vigorous scrub with dish soap and HOT water. Never a problem.


----------



## Bytheyard (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey thanks! Did not know about the cold water. Will start doing that.



Goats Galore said:


> For easy cleaning, always run cold water through those hoses FIRST. When the white film disappears, then I use hot water with Dawn liquid, rinse well, and hang to dry. You can certainly use a sanitizing product--most livestock stores have an acid based cleaner. I just run my jars and lids through the dishwasher for hot water wash and drying.


----------



## sweetiepie (Apr 24, 2015)

The hot water causes milk stone and it sets up on the equipment. I use a product about once a month to get rid of any if it has built up. I think I got it from Hamby.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I was advised cold for preventing milk stone on the SS. But for the lines, very warm- not hot- water to clean out as much milk as possible. Then hot water and bleach water. Once a week vinegar water followed by bleach water. 

I also have the powdered dairy soap. About 2 months ago, I got about 10 oz from a friend who has a licensed dairy, I still have some left! It goes far.

Eta; I don't always use the soap- I don't save a lot of my milk- the calf and kids were getting most of it.

I also found this ; 
http://www.progressivedairy.com/ind...to-properly-clean-milking-equipment&Itemid=71


----------

